# Never smoked fish. Need advice



## Fish'nSmoke (Feb 13, 2021)

I want to smoke some salmon. Probably hot smoke because I don't want to try brine, wet brine, cure, all that. Ive seen some videos with no brine and some with just a dry brine to great a pelical. (Sp). 

What temps, rubs, prep is needed for hot smoking fish? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




that didn't work, still having issues with my copy/paste.
look at the bottom of 

 Bearcarver


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> I want to smoke some salmon. Probably hot smoke because I don't want to try brine, wet brine, cure, all that. Ive seen some videos with no brine and some with just a dry brine to great a pelical. (Sp).
> 
> What temps, rubs, prep is needed for hot smoking fish? Thanks in advance.


You may want to let the people know what kind of smoker you are using.
I did a search check page 57 in the fish forum
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Feb 13, 2021)

Can't say for all Salmon nor for one's definition of "hot smoke", but I use the following for King (Chinook) Salmon filets and tails, defined as a hot smoke to me, which ends up as a snack food, not an entree:

Brine: 4/1 ratio of dark brown sugar over non iodized salt
Brine for 5-8 hours depending on size of the pieces
Rinse and room dry for 2+ hours
Smoke starting with 125*- going up to 145* to end up with an internal temp of 140'ish (3-5 hours)
Smoke starting with Alder, finishing with Apple

oh, and this is in a MES40 Gen1 smoker


----------



## jwill340 (Feb 13, 2021)

I've smoked salmon several times in my WSM. The type of salmon makes a big difference in the end result and I actually like the cheap farm raised atlantic salmon for hot smoking. It tends to have more fat and doesn't dry out as easy to me. 

I have always brined the salmon for at least a few hours, but I'm sure you could get good results without doing so. I like to use the Magic Salmon Seasoning that you can find on most grocery stores. After brining, I let it sit out awhile to develop the pellicle and then coat it with the salmon seasoning. I smoke it with mild fruit wood like apple (which is mainly because that's what I normally have and I've had good results) at the lowest temperature that I can maintain reasonably which is around 180-200. 

It cooks pretty quickly even at the low temperature so I check it at about an hour into it to see where it's at and then every 15 minutes after until it has reached the 140-145 degree range. Once it hits that I'll remove it and let it rest for 15 minutes or so. Even if the salmon only smoked for an hour, it takes on an excellent smoke flavor.


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Feb 13, 2021)

To answer a question I have a MES 30.  Sorry forgot to mention that. I saw where someone smoked steelhead at 200° for about an hour. Was thinking something like that.

Does salmon have to be dry brined? Can I put some rub on it and straight to smoke? I picked up some farm raised Atlantic salmon. Not near any coasts so would have to go to the fish market to get fresh wild caught, which I will eventually but want to practice with a cheaper piece before going to the fish market.


----------

